# Punk Rock Posh



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty fun to dress up with my girls. Funniest part is these are all of our "real clothes" we just usually don't wear them "this way."


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Way too cute. I wish you lived near me. We'd have fun hanging out.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

That's killer, dude!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Pretty punky!!! Amy, what are you doing up at 3:10 AM


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those are great. Love the expression on Violet's face in the 2nd photo...she is spot on with the angry punk face.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

You guys definately have it goin' on.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Love the costumes. Everyone looks great.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So cute! Your pics always look like you guys are having such a great time!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love It!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Cute costumes! :rockon:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great costumes, Amy! I love the photo of Posh trying to sample your lip gloss!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Love these pictures. Your daughter is going to had a ball showing these to HER children. :biggrin1:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

The "girls" ROCK! :rockon:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Love all the punkness!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

The costumes are adorable Amy. I love the blue in Posh's hair, she's a wild thang!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You girls are so much fun! Did everyone collect good candy?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You may be punk rockers, but you look too cute to be bad!! lol Love what you did, Amy. I'm sure you had a blast! Posh looks smashing!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

BAND NAME: THE POSH PUNKS!!! I would give you girls the whole basket of goodies if you came to my house!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Fun! Great fun! :becky: Your daughter is so cute posing Amy......she reminds me of how Lacy used to be! :biggrin1:

Posh looks very cute punked out!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Really cute! Fun Times!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

You go girls!!!!


----------



## AMD (Nov 15, 2006)

OMGOsh too funny!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Love the pictures!!! You all looked great!! All your own clothes- hmmmm. Gotta love your tights- I want some!! Jocelyn


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Prize-worthy photos! What a creative imagination you have, Amy. I wish I had made the effort to meet you when I was in Minneapolis a couple of months ago. Next time for sure!


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

ound: I love it Amy! The 3rd photo of the three of you is my favorite. Violet's 'tude is very convincing in the photo!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

love the pictures Amy, thanks for sharing them.


----------

